# Toro 824



## Mxhalofan (Dec 13, 2013)

Older 824 with the old style carb. Leaks gas fast out the air intake hole. I replaced the carb kit and had it running good but still leaked a little gas and seemed to run too rich (even with high side adjuster all the way in). I knew the float height was off so took it apart, set the height and now is just pours fuel out. I took it apart three times this morning and made sure there were no way possible for the float to get stuck and the needle seats nice and tight. Is there something I'm missing? Only thing I can come up to try next would be a new rubber needle seat. This one is already brand new. I don't have any fuel getting into the float itself. Seems to defy logic.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

there were several toro 824's what is the model number


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If its a Tecumseh the rubber float needle seat goes in with the ring imprint facing the carb.

I don't recall if Briggs are the same. Either way sounds like a float issue.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah, definitely sounds like a float problem. Make sure the seat is all the way down in the inlet chamber, and, as td5771 stated, in ringed-side down. You can check the sealing of the float needle without removing the carburetor...you'll need to pinch off the fuel line at the carb inlet nipple, and remove the fuel line. Now drop your bowl...you need to have a container handy to catch any fuel left in the bowl. Attach a small length of hose to the fuel inlet nipple, hold the float up to seal the fuel inlet chamber, and blow into the tube. You should not hear any air escaping into the float chamber. If you do, the needle is not seating properly, and you will have to address that issue. MH


----------



## Mxhalofan (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. I put the seat in backwards. It must have been leaking slightly right off the bat. Then got really bad after I pulled it apart and adjusted the float height. I pulled it back out and flipped it around but it won't stop leaking. Touchy LOL Gonna just order another.


----------

